# Rose Backroad bekommen



## prolite (27. Februar 2022)

Hi Hab gestern mein Rose Backroad grx 600 1x11 im Empfang nehmen dürfen. Es handelte sich um ein Vorführrad/ Gebrauchtrad.
Ein paar Mängel durfte ich leider Finden,
Lenkkopflager locker
Unterhalb stark verschmutzt im Bereich der Kurbel
Reifen hinten mind. 60 prozent abgefahren
Schaltung hinten verstellt und eine Abdeckkappe fehlt.
Klar gebrauchtkauf darum auch ca. 20 Prozent günstiger, hättet ihr es behalten ?
Bis auf den Reifen hätte es sich durchaus vermeiden lassen das bike ohne grossen aufwand i.o. zu versenden.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (27. Februar 2022)

Ich hätte 10 Min lang das Rad geputzt und die Schaltung eingestellt, statt einen Thread im Forum zu eröffnen.
Die Abdeckkappe hätte ich reklamiert und nachschickn lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy_29 (27. Februar 2022)

Das Rad finde ich für ca. 2,8k€.
Die 20% sind schon ein ordentlicher Stundenlohn für bisschen putzen und feinjustieren.


----------



## prolite (28. Februar 2022)

Kurze Frage, ich finde nix genaues dazu. Gibt rose 6 Jahre Garantie auf Neue Bikes bei Rahmen und Gabeln?
Der Support hat noch nicht geantwortet.


----------



## skaster (1. März 2022)

prolite schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, ich finde nix genaues dazu. Gibt rose 6 Jahre Garantie auf Neue Bikes bei Rahmen und Gabeln?
> Der Support hat noch nicht geantwortet.


Wieso nicht einfach auf der Seite von Rose nachschauen?





						LMGTFY - Let Me Google That For You
					

For all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than to Google it for themselves.




					lmgtfy.app
				



2 Sekunden Arbeit, die Mail an den Support hat wahrscheinlich länger gedauert.


----------

